# How Likely Is Using bsdstats To Give Hardware Info Resulting In My Intel Wireless-AC 9461? :)



## RedPhoenix (Jan 10, 2019)

I know how easy it is to send Hardware stats using this excellent Program.  Now, if I do it, how soon (I'm patient) will my Wireless Chipset be supported? I tried using if_iwm and if_iwn, but nothing worked.  Thanks for any input, guys.  Here's hoping I can get WiFi working in FreeBSD, as it does with Peppermint OS and Windows.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 10, 2019)

That wireless chipset just hit Linux.  The iwl9000 firmware is very new.
Intel doesn't provide much support for FreeBSD wireless.
sysutils/bsdstats would be used to determine what to pull out (due to age and no users) of FreeBSD, not what to add. Surveying what hardware users use.
I believe it was meant to help people buy FreeBSD compatible hardware showing that it works on FreeBSD.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 14, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> That wireless chipset just hit Linux.  The iwl9000 firmware is very new.
> Intel doesn't provide much support for FreeBSD wireless.
> sysutils/bsdstats would be used to determine what to pull out (due to age and no users) of FreeBSD, not what to add. Surveying what hardware users use.
> I believe it was meant to help people buy FreeBSD compatible hardware showing that it works on FreeBSD.


Sorry for taking so long to reply...  Thanks!


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 1, 2020)

BTW: WiFi usb stick, that doesn't require a WiFi driver to operate (assuming that your Ethernet card is supported):


----------

